# Usmc121581 DIY Sump



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

These or pics of my sump. I had to redo it as the panels sprung a leak. When I redid it I removed the sand because there were to much detritus in the sand and it made the water nasty.


----------



## MilitantPotato (Oct 12, 2006)

Looks great, what did you use to secure the baffles?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Aquarium sealent


----------

